# Remember the liberals that mockingly asked...



## K9Buck (May 8, 2018)

..."If the Iran deal is so bad, why hasn't Trump cancelled it"?  Yea, I remember.  LOL.  Thanks for the laughs, liberals.


----------



## cnm (May 8, 2018)

No, can't say I do. Got any links?


----------



## montelatici (May 8, 2018)

With Israel constantly threatening Iran with their nukes, Iran is stupid not getting some nukes for themselves.


----------



## K9Buck (May 8, 2018)

montelatici said:


> With Israel constantly threatening Iran with their nukes, Iran is stupid not getting some nukes for themselves.



Israel has never done any such thing.  What else ya got?


----------



## rightwinger (May 8, 2018)

K9Buck said:


> ..."If the Iran deal is so bad, why hasn't Trump cancelled it"?  Yea, I remember.  LOL.  Thanks for the laughs, liberals.


If the deal is so bad

Why hasn’t Trump come up with a better one

This is Trumps legacy ...he better get his act together


----------



## Mindful (May 9, 2018)

K9Buck said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > With Israel constantly threatening Iran with their nukes, Iran is stupid not getting some nukes for themselves.
> ...



He always comes up with that crap.

He's legendary.


----------



## koshergrl (May 9, 2018)

montelatici said:


> With Israel constantly threatening Iran with their nukes, Iran is stupid not getting some nukes for themselves.


Oh look, a terrorist in our midst. 

Where you posting from, Mohommed?


----------



## montelatici (May 9, 2018)

K9Buck said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > With Israel constantly threatening Iran with their nukes, Iran is stupid not getting some nukes for themselves.
> ...


----------



## montelatici (May 9, 2018)

*Israel threatens Iran with tactical nukes on Fox News*
by seattle4truth

Israel threatens Iran with tactical nukes on Fox News : seattle4truth : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive


----------



## montelatici (May 9, 2018)

*"Israël dresse des plans pour attaquer l’Iran avec l’arme nucléaire"*

*Israël dresse des plans pour attaquer l’Iran avec l’arme nucléaire  |  Mondialisation - Centre de Recherche sur la Mondialisation*


----------



## Correll (May 9, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > ..."If the Iran deal is so bad, why hasn't Trump cancelled it"?  Yea, I remember.  LOL.  Thanks for the laughs, liberals.
> ...




He's got a good 6 years left. No need to hurry.


----------



## cnm (May 9, 2018)

Correll said:


> He's got a good 6 years left. No need to hurry.


True, if the EU can't support Iran in its adherence to the agreement 6 years is probably enough for Iran to nuke up.


----------



## rightwinger (May 9, 2018)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > K9Buck said:
> ...


No need to hurry?

Iran will have nukes in 6 years

Crooked Donnie broke it.....what is his fix?


----------



## Correll (May 9, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Are you insane? The whole concept of Nuclear Non proliferation was fatally flawed from the start, which is why it has been such an utter failure for decades.


YOu dont' stop nuclear proliferation by building people who want nukes, nuclear reactors where they can get their fissionable materials.


----------



## cnm (May 10, 2018)

Correll said:


> Are you insane? The whole concept of Nuclear Non proliferation was fatally flawed from the start, which is why it has been such an utter failure for decades.


Absolutely. The nuclear powers never for a second intended to implement Article VI.


----------



## rightwinger (May 10, 2018)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



You don’t stop nuclear proliferation by cancelling multinational deals requiring disabling nuclear capabilities and verification 

WTF was Trump thinking?


----------



## Correll (May 10, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Not sure. He seemed to think there was something wrong with this treaty. 


You are the one that cares. What did he say the reason was?


----------



## joaquinmiller (May 10, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



The US is backing out of the deal, but Dishonest Don says if Iran backs out, there will be serious consequences.  It's absurd.


----------



## joaquinmiller (May 10, 2018)

In his personal life, Trump practices bribery.  In foreign relations, he's practicing extortion.  Bribery is much more effective.


----------



## rightwinger (May 10, 2018)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


My reason was that the treaty stabilized the region and Iran had backed off on much of their anti-west rhetoric 

Trump has upset the Apple cart
Now, what is he going to do to make it better?


----------



## rightwinger (May 10, 2018)

joaquinmiller said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



It is how Donnie Dealmaker thinks. I am not required to stand by my comittments, the other side is


----------



## K9Buck (May 10, 2018)

joaquinmiller said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Obama is a moron and, apparently, so are you.


----------



## joaquinmiller (May 10, 2018)

K9Buck said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Brilliant post!  PoliticalChic helped you with it, didn't she?


----------



## Correll (May 10, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





Your reason? Are you Donald Trump? My God. That's upsetting.


----------



## Crepitus (May 10, 2018)

K9Buck said:


> ..."If the Iran deal is so bad, why hasn't Trump cancelled it"?  Yea, I remember.  LOL.  Thanks for the laughs, liberals.


Yep, he exceeded our wildest estimates of his stupidity.  Aren't you proud?


----------

